# Snakes are out



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 23, 2010)

Kept on hearing a noise near the woodpile, and found these critters.

Usually only see one at a time, but there was I guess a mom and 3 babies all wrapped up and intertwined with each other....was kind of an odd sight.


----------



## man of stihl (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks to be mating behavior...other than mom & babies.


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 24, 2010)

That's cool, they will eat the bugs.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2010)

Snake Orgy!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 24, 2010)

Geeze, I feel like a clown thinking it was a mom and babies.
Reason I thought so was that one snake was much larger than the other 4, and the other 4 were all the same size...maybe about half the size of the longer one.
Have a short vid clip of them moving around, but not sure how to post a vid


----------



## bogydave (Apr 24, 2010)

Another reason to live in Alaska
No snakes


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 25, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Another reason to live in Alaska
> No snakes



I am with you on that one Dave. :ahhh: 

I will fish on the river beside a grizzly any day instead of tripping on one of those.


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 25, 2010)

Same reason to live in Newfoundland...........no snakes!  Also, no skunks or porcupines.
ChipTam


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 25, 2010)

ChipTam said:
			
		

> Same reason to live in Newfoundland...........no snakes!  Also, no skunks or porcupines.
> ChipTam




OH we got skunks though. :sick:  Lots of porcupine.  The 1st nations are pretty heavy into eating them.  Porcupine soup anybody.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 25, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> ChipTam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got porcupines but no skunks. Wolverine smell like skunks though, & meaner.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Apr 30, 2010)

UMM.... if that was in my wood pile it's back to burning oil for me I can't deal with snakes


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 30, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Another reason to live in Alaska
> No snakes



Holy moly - a pic of Garter Snakes sending some of you running?  You do know that the Garter snake is just about the only snake IN ALASKA??  True Story...professor was raised in Alaska and just happened to be teaching Reptiles...

AND the slither away, not attack and bite...


----------



## basswidow (Apr 30, 2010)

My wood pile is full of snakes like that.  When I put the cover on - they jump out like (Q-bert - the old video game).  They're harmless.  The dog loves to play with them.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 30, 2010)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in "Real Alaska".
There have been some that say a few garter snake live in South East Alaska near 54° latitude, but if true, are very very rare.
Grew up in PA & WV area, know snakes are good critters. 
Still I'd rather have Grizzly bears than snakes.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 30, 2010)

Snakes have always given me the heebie-jeebies.  I know it's stupid, I also know that unless you're fortunate enough to have Timber rattlers in your backyard, living in the New England is pretty low risk with respect to venomous snakes.  We had a cat who used to catch snakes and deliver them to the back door to our deck.  I would cringe and try to goad them into a paper bag... .  One day, I decided to "quit bein' stupid" and get the hell over my irrational fear.  

I did it!  I picked the up the end of the snake's tail and as it attempted to slither away I slid my other hand up its body and supported its head.  Amazingly, it relaxed and I was able to carry it to a safer release locale.  I can "handle" snakes up to 24" without breaking a sweat.  But anything larger... well, that would require some serious deep breathing and guts.  But I know I could do it.  (grasping them behind the head is not necessary with non-venomous  species, it's often a sure-fire way to injure them; esp. with smaller snakes!).

Snakes are really amazing creatures if you're able to put your fear and loathing on "the back burner" and focus on the opportunity to see one up close.  I'm not totally "there" yet, but I'm a lot closer than I used to be.


----------



## kenny chaos (May 1, 2010)

Of course there's no snakes in Alaska, they require sunshine.

When me and my brothers were little, I remember taking
these snakes by the tip of the tail and swinging them around 
until the tip broke off and they went flying through the air.
It was so much fun.  Now, we're all cereal killers. :lol:


----------



## Bobbin (May 1, 2010)

Lemmee guess, Kenny, you and your brothers can kill a box of Cheerios or Apple Jacks in what... 15 minutes?


----------

